# Ramen Noodles & Ginger



## Guest (Apr 30, 2001)

I am new to the forum and I have found it very informative. I would like to contriube to the recipe effort with:Ramen Noodles - Easy to prepare in 3 minutes. I remembered that ginger was good for the digestion (info on this at WebMD)and added a slice of ginger root to the water and left it while the water heated and the noodles cooked their 3 minutes. Remove the ginger before serving. It tastes good and seems to be helping. Other things that have worked:couscous poached eggsturkey for a change from chickenpastaI hope this helps!------------------Seagal


----------

